# GSG Offers Killer Black Shirts Kit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Learn how to screen print award-winning black shirts with a new hands-on kit offered by GSG. Operation Screen Print: Mission 1 Killer Black Shirts, ERP #GDG-OSP1KBS, includes a full-color training book with step-by-step instructions; two DVDs with five hours of video tutorials; five film separations of the tiger image; and a printed sample.

The kit was created by screen printing consultant Lon Winters, Graphic Elephants Inc. and veteran industry artist Dane Clement, Great Dane Graphics. You will learn everything from creating the proper artwork to separating and printing positives to preparing screens and printing.

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at GoGSG | GoGSG.


----------

